# Handmade LunchBox Dog Pack



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 8, 2010)

So ive been talking about this dog pack i made out of a lunch box and some peices of a jacket
took me 2 days of off and on sewing
i just cut the lunchbox down the middle and basically improvised my way through the whole thing
the COOLEST thing ive ever made
tell me what you guys think
View attachment 17704
View attachment 17703

View attachment 17702


male model: Dr. Chue


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 8, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## Karalaine (Sep 9, 2010)

and now my dog can keep my beer cold! no just kidding those look pretty awsome


----------



## Shamanaste (Sep 9, 2010)

Quite the brilliant & beautiful product
This is seriously one of the best dogpacks ive seen, not to mention it's insulated unlike those expensive ass ones online.
Ima have to make one like this
Cheers!


----------



## bananathrash (Sep 9, 2010)

cute! nice job.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 9, 2010)

whats really great about it is that i made ajdustable straps for when he gets bigger,
an extra pocket on the back to keep him warm and hold my lighters and other stuff
its water proof and yes insulated
and he even likes it
wears it even when he sleeps at you can tell by the second pic
i also saved at least 50 bucks
yeehaw for recycling!!


----------

